# Fly Fishing Vest



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a new Magellan Fly Fishing Vest that I will never use. Why I bought it, I will never know because my old one is already loaded and smells like fish.

The new vest has 12 pockets with several big enough for concealed carry of a small pistol. It has D rings for attaching tools, a rod holder loop and a lambs wool patch for holding flies.

A fly vest is especially nice in a yak or when wade fishing but mine goes on before I assemble my rod.

This is a new size large Magellan vest complete with tags. $15 plus shipping from Crystal River.


----------

